# How to enable port 995 and 110



## MrNah

Hey guys,
 I'm trying to configure Microsoft outlook express 2003 to receive and send using my webpage email. I've gotten almost everything to work by configuring the pop3 and smtp. Everything is set up correctly and the test is succesfull. I can send emails and anyone who sends me an email gets my auto response email. However I cannot recieve the emails in outlook express 2003. I can view them if I go into my webspace control panel and open my email threw one of there sponsers.

 I had to reformat my computer to the windows vista premium 64 bit and had it working on my old 32 bit. I cant remember what I changed to get it working! does anyone know how? 

 If you need more info just ask.


----------



## Buy-it PC

*Your trouble...*



MrNah said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to configure Microsoft outlook express 2003 to receive and send using my webpage email. I've gotten almost everything to work by configuring the pop3 and smtp. Everything is set up correctly and the test is succesfull. I can send emails and anyone who sends me an email gets my auto response email. However I cannot recieve the emails in outlook express 2003. I can view them if I go into my webspace control panel and open my email threw one of there sponsers.
> 
> I had to reformat my computer to the windows vista premium 64 bit and had it working on my old 32 bit. I cant remember what I changed to get it working! does anyone know how?
> 
> If you need more info just ask.



Not sure what you mean by enabling ports 995 and 110 in your original thread,  but something with Outlook express may be the key here. Although, if you had gone into your router and open or enabled those ports (995 & 110) then chances are they're still enabled/open. 

What's important here, is by me asking you, "have you installed Outlook 2003 onto this computer, or are you using Express?"

Perhaps you skip the step of installing 2003 and started using Express that came with Windows. Your statement isn't clear above, a bit confusing. Take your time and explain again which version of Outlook are you using? Express, or 2003? (Please?!)


----------

